# specs



## G8ORJIM (Mar 31, 2008)

If anyone would like to see it, have a pic ot two trout totaling 14 lbs caught on a fly. One after the other, at the same time! Just don't want to brag and don't know how to do it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lets see it!!:whistling:
How to post pictures is a thread:yes:

throw out the who, what , when, where, why, and how.... and it would be more of a report then just a hey check this out. I personally don't mind if you're showing off the catch or explaining how you caught your catch either way... I'd say nice catch:thumbup:

:whistling:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I want to see the pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

common man your killing me here hahaha I must see these fish hahaha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah man, you can't post some crap like that without pics!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Definitely not buying this until I see it. Also, what was the fly of choice, & what WT rod were you throwing? I'll bet those studs pulled some drag & put a bend in the buggy whip.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Let's see'em :yes:. Hadn't seen many BIG Trout taken on the Fly :shifty:.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:whistling:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to assume we are being trolled here. No pics, no updates....jeeez. It can certainly happen, but we want to see it. My biggest fly-caught speck was right at 7lbs and 28". Lord knows it took a lot of 'em much smaller to get that one big one to hit my fly. Two in a night would be amazing.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

My biggest on a fly went just over 5 pounds...if you squinted while looking at the scale....and I had to wear out every single little fish in the area before that one would hit the fly.


----------



## G8ORJIM (Mar 31, 2008)

OK . Ill try to post pictures tomorrow. These are not even my best. Have an 11 1/2 pounder on my wall.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Caught locally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

G8ORJIM said:


> OK . Ill try to post pictures tomorrow. These are not even my best. Have an 11 1/2 pounder on my wall.


 Oh boy! You got the mount on the fly too? 

Take a pic of it also and if you will post it in FLY FISHIN' that has been one slow section of late. Don't forget to mention your fly pattern .


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

G8ORJIM said:


> OK . Ill try to post pictures tomorrow. These are not even my best. Have an 11 1/2 pounder on my wall.


I cant believe yall bit on that again after getting spooked once already hahahaha


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Never doubt someone until they have a chance to prove it. I know of a lot of nice fish caught that are never posted on this fishing forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NLytle said:


> Never doubt someone until they have a chance to prove it. I know of a lot of nice fish caught that are never posted on this fishing forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yah so do I

But those guys dont go on the forum say they caught big fish ask if anyone wants to see it and then never come back... I believe people but not fishermen hahaha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

NLytle said:


> Never doubt someone until they have a chance to prove it. I know of a lot of nice fish caught that are never posted on this fishing forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I fully believe he could've done it. I could post some pics of my old "head-hunting" days when I targeted big trout and say it's absolutely doable to catch multiple fish in excess of 7lbs in an outing. Just have to be at the right place at the right time and with the right lures/baits.

That being said, I still want to see these damn fish!!! Lol


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I cant believe yall bit on that again after getting spooked once already hahahaha


 I wasn't bitin' I was baitin'!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NLytle said:


> Never doubt someone until they have a chance to prove it. I know of a lot of nice fish caught that are never posted on this fishing forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhh, he's had like a week to prove it. I'm not sure that excuse can apply for much longer......


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Uhh, he's had like a week to prove it. I'm not sure that excuse can apply for much longer......



Agreed, he has had plenty of time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> I wasn't bitin' I was baitin'!


Well played...

I for one believe it can happen, and I have had 1 day where it all became a possibly 1 boat 3 fishermen 1 spot and 3 consecutive casts made by each angler... very fun but that day has not been duplicated by myself ever since. All 3 fish were not gators but well in the mid 20's and very fat

For the way this thread was put out sounds more sketchy then believable and has casted my vote out.... thus being just a good fish story:yes:


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

I had the winning power ball tickets but those two elusive 7 lb specks ate them last week. Has anyone seen those specks?


----------

